# Panama forest floor build(cool Hygrolon trick!)



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

This build is going to try to emulate some scenes I've seen posted here in Bocas del Toro-as well as some memories I have from Costa Rica. I am limited to a 12 x 12 x 18 due to being in the midst of a move but I hope to upgrade these animals to a larger tank eventually. This will house a pair of Oophaga pumilio 'Isla Cristobal'

I wanted some small thin tree trunks/vines encrusted with epiphytes. I know Folius offers Lianas-not sure if they are bendy or not-but I figured I'd try my hand at making some myself. The material used here is actually Aquamat(First Rays LLC) but it is a very similar material. 









I started with some of that thinwall plastic used to make standpipes in fish tanks. Melted on stovetop and twisted/bent subtlely. Then cut lengthwise down it(in hindsight this step may be best done first). Cutting a strip of hygrolon to match I wrapped this around and stuffed the edges inside the plastic tube...









You could get really crazy with these things but I wanted to start simple. Another thing is that you can connect/disconnect lengths of equal/similar diameter with ease.









Installed growing up out of tank. I left the hygrolon a few inches longer and then cut the tag end into strips. This will wick water out of the false bottom up into it.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Made two more branches and put them in. The best material for these is probably corrugated tubing-hindsight is always 20/20!

















Added in clay background(Redart, sodium bentonite, calcium carbonate, aragonite sand, kitty litter), and substrate(kitty litter). Cork ledge put in-tried to go for something sorta along the lines of a worn buttress root...may add or swap cork pieces if I find better ones.









Plantlist so far. As much as possible plants are either biotopically correct or chosen to stunt-double for similar looking plants. 

Peperomia sp. 'Aguacate'(aff. serpens?)

Alsobia dianthiflora

Selaginella wildenowii

Selaginella kraussiana

Stelis hirtzii

Bulbophyllum flabellum-veneris.


----------



## Daoriginalmaze (Feb 16, 2014)

Good idea I think it will turn out nice


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Pardon the horrible photography through this entire thread, but here are the future inhabitants


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Did you check the MSDS on the tubing used for the branches? Heating it like that could cause it to release some compounds that you may not want in contact with your water table. Good looking results, though!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hello Dane:

The stuff is PVC. I've seen other builds on here that use similar methods to bend actual PVC. I am not sure if I'd go through the trouble again as I have thought up a couple other options that could be bent and twisted without heating(bundles of airline tubing, corrugated plastic tubing)

The stuff is safe for use around food and thermal bending is used for its installation. I assume once it offgasses it is then again inert and safe to use. The advice on adding sand into the pipe before heating is a good one.
Heat Bending


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Removed the Dinema-I think it may want more airflow? The Bulbophyllum may get pulled as well as it does not seem too happy.

Picture is fairly recent but I added a few more plants since then. Approximate plant list

-Trichomanes javanicum(wonder how this will do on the background?)

-Selaginella wildenowii and kraussiana

-Peperomia prostrate, rotundifolia, emarginella, 

-Marcgravia sp. Surinam and one name I can't spell

-Episcia lilacina 'Bri Bri'

-Mimosa pudica seedlings

-Monstera oblique

-Stelis hirtzii

-Bulbophyllum flabellum veneris


----------

